
Show HN: Deckosaur – Simple Presentations Using Markdown - Karupan
https://deckosaur.netlify.com
======
Karupan
I built this when I first started learning Elm. I prefer typing out a lot of
what I do in Markdown, and this makes it easy to present to people when
needed. I know there are other alternatives out there, but this is mine and
I'm quite happy with the way it turned out :)

Although it's taken longer that I'd like to admit, I'm putting this out there
to break my habit of abandoning my projects.

